# Concave vs Flat pedals



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Which one and why? I'm new to flats after riding clipless for 14 years. Aggressive xc, used to race but not anymore. Now I just like to ride as much tech as possible. I also do a lot of multi day bikepacking (I've done the Colorado Trail twice among other things). 

I'm borrowing Spank Spikes and they work great but was wondering if concave is better? My budget for pedals is in the $125 range. I'm switching because I've developed Morton's Nueroma in my foot and a wide platform with a wide toe box makes it a non issue. Typical clipless pedals and shoes aggrevate it. I feel like I'm learning to ride all over again. It's been fun!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I tend to like the thinner pedals with slightly longer pins myself. Concaves feel very grippy, but that can be a drawback. It's easier to reposition a foot quickly when compared to a concave design. And the concave tends to fatigue the arches of my feet a bit more, since it localized the rear part of the cage in that area. For longer pedal sessions, that is a life-saver. Just my opinion.

Oh, and in the interest of full disclosure, I use Canfield Crampon Ultimates. Best flats I've ever used. Super sticky, easy to reposition, thin, light, and super durable. Highly recommended.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I like concave. I wonder if the people in this forum are dumb enough to argue over who has the right opinion


----------



## blmpkn (Sep 18, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> I like concave. I wonder if the people in this forum are dumb enough to argue over who has the right opinion


Flats are better. Stop spreading mis-information.

Of course I'm kidding. It all comes down to preference and what's comfortable. Personally, if the pedals have replaceable pins I can't tell the difference between flats and concaves. Could just be my choice of footwear though


----------

